# Wierd obbsession?



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Okay So my rat nightmare has a thing for my 4 mice. He sists at there cage alot and feeds them yoggies threw the bars. well one night I had to go into the living room to take my medication I left the boy alone. Nightmare figured how to unlatch the cage to my mice and went in and stole my female Insanity he took her and hid her in his cage. I havn't been able to get her back. She has been doing fine and enjoys the boys but.....I'm so lost.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Almost sounds like a food hoarding behavior and considering rats can eat mice, I'd be a bit concerned. How long has she been in there?


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

My rats are all very interested by my mice as well, but I've never allowed them to get close because rats will attack and kill other small animals. Get your mouse out any way you have to before something happens to her! That is very weird that he took her to his cage


----------



## Rat Daddy (Sep 25, 2011)

When Fuzzy Rat was a pup, I put her in with mice... she pretty much ignored them... Then when I had the mice out to play Fuzzy Rat would invade their pen to steal their food... she really never noticed the mice....

On the other hand my part wild rat saw me holding a mouse and went after it, I turned my hand and took a very nasty bite....

I don't think rats horde mice... And not all rats eat mice. My part wild rat ate bugs and yes she very much attacked mice on sight, and most likely would have ate them given a chance, but Fuzzy Rat wouldn't even eat bugs.

I don't know if you really have anything to worry about. In any event, it isn't behavior I've ever seen before... I've seen ignore and kill on sight but nothing in between... but rats are all individuals. Hording mice as food is pretty out there.... Maybe keeping a mouse as a pet or a toy, might be more likely... but it's still a stretch.


----------



## webspinnr (Jul 27, 2014)

Wait he sits there and feeds them treats through the bars, treats he could be eating himself? He sounds like a very... Unique individual. I think we're all just taking shots in the dark here but my shot is he wouldn't injure something he makes an active effort to share food with. I think it's possible she's his little pet, or since he's hiding her, even some sort of paternal instinct? I mean I've seen odd animals fostering each other before, even males. Maybe he's just very confused?


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I've seen rats and mice groom eachother but that's it.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

He does sound really cute though


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

He has been letting me put her with the others but growls when I wont let him have her back


----------



## LittleBird (Jun 22, 2014)

You need to get a video of that and post it!


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

If i can get my camera workin Haha! But yes she's starting to throw fits and get aggressive when she cant go back to his cage! its the oddest thing!


----------



## AznDonutBoy (Jul 10, 2014)

What... huh... wat.

I... dont even know how to respond to this.

In any case I'd honestly remove the mice from her reach unless it would turn her hostile towards you. You never really know their true intents and who knows something wrong could happen and that wouldn't be good for anyone.


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Well Its been 3 week since it first started. He feeds her and takes her to his water bottle. She rides on his back and fallows him everywhere. When its free range time I take her and put her when the others and when free range time ends they scream,growl. spit,and bite. Unless I put her back in with nightmare. Maverick likes to give her kisses and groom her but thats it. Nightmare makes a nest for her and him to sleep in then he also runs on the wheel with him


----------



## AznDonutBoy (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh, i thought it was a recent thing. Well if its been 3 weeks and he hasnt done anything then by all means go nuts :3

It sounds adorable and I'll be expecting pictures and vids


----------



## Malarz (Sep 7, 2014)

Sounds like a rodent version of Romeo and Juliet! 
Post some vids of that couple free ranging. We'd love to see!


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

I thought I read you only picked those rats about two weeks ago  Sounds cute though!


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

I had Nightmare a week after i got charlie i got Maverick to weeks ago


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Defiantly I will get pictures


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Can't wait to see! Don't forget your squirrel too! Throwing those nuts


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I know you're saying he "growls" but I honestly would remove the mouse from the rats care. Mixed species housing is something in vehemently against. You cannot meet both their needs in one habitat.


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Lol sounds hard to believe. But, I did swear to start reining in my inner skeptic. Looking forward to photos!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm sorry, I call bs. You can't really think we're going to buy into this crap do you? How old are you? Because this sounds like the fabrication of a child looking for attention. Now if you get proof, photos or video, I will retract my statement and apologize. But I have NEVER read or heard or seen a rat and mouse do what you're claiming they do. It's instinct for rats to kill mice, and instinct for mice to stay the heck away from rats! And maybe once in a great while you have a rat and mouse who tolerate one another, BUT what you have said is not only impossible (riding on his back, running together, nesting etc. etc.) but it's a straight up lie. This is a rat forum, we are here to give advice. Now if one of your boys is in trouble we can help, but don't make up fibs. You're only hurting yourself doing that.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Yeah I must admit - I've seen videos about 'unusual' animal behaviour in the wild, where, for example, a big cat will play with and even groom a baby antelope for some time after catching it. Displaying seemingly maternal affectionate behaviours toward it ... but it always ends badly for the smaller animal soon enough. 
There has been someone in this forum in the past who reported their rat killed their pet mouse. Very sad. Better safe not sorry I'd say!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey-Fay said:


> I'm sorry, I call bs. You can't really think we're going to buy into this crap do you? How old are you? Because this sounds like the fabrication of a child looking for attention. Now if you get proof, photos or video, I will retract my statement and apologize. But I have NEVER read or heard or seen a rat and mouse do what you're claiming they do. It's instinct for rats to kill mice, and instinct for mice to stay the heck away from rats! And maybe once in a great while you have a rat and mouse who tolerate one another, BUT what you have said is not only impossible (riding on his back, running together, nesting etc. etc.) but it's a straight up lie. This is a rat forum, we are here to give advice. Now if one of your boys is in trouble we can help, but don't make up fibs. You're only hurting yourself doing that.


Wow...this was extremely uncalled for and very rude. If you don't agree with or believe something is true, you should probably wait silently for proof or ask constructive questions rather than start calling the OP a child and a liar. Even if it is the case that this is all a fabrication for whatever reason, you have no proof as of yet and had no reason to call this person out in such a rude way.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Hey-Fay said:


> I'm sorry, I call bs. You can't really think we're going to buy into this crap do you? How old are you? Because this sounds like the fabrication of a child looking for attention. Now if you get proof, photos or video, I will retract my statement and apologize. But I have NEVER read or heard or seen a rat and mouse do what you're claiming they do. It's instinct for rats to kill mice, and instinct for mice to stay the heck away from rats! And maybe once in a great while you have a rat and mouse who tolerate one another, BUT what you have said is not only impossible (riding on his back, running together, nesting etc. etc.) but it's a straight up lie. This is a rat forum, we are here to give advice. Now if one of your boys is in trouble we can help, but don't make up fibs. You're only hurting yourself doing that.


Glad I'm not the only one who thought this a bit fishy. Just sounds a bit implausible. Can a rat even growl? Hope I'm wrong though!


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm not rude, I'm just blunt. I see no need to sugar coat it and it's plainly obvious that this is fiction. I stated before that if OP can produce proof then I will apologize. Til then I'm standing by my statement.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Maybe it's hard to believe, it certainly sounds very unusual. But until Akita provides proof, we have no reason to not believe her, and no reason to call her a liar. There's no reason to be rude. I'm very interested in seeing pictures of this odd couple!


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

There've been stories of live-fed fish, such as large Oscars, declining to eat certain feeder fish, and sort of...keeping them as "pets."

While your story is very interesting, I think I'd worry too much to allow the behaviors to continue. Too high a risk for injury or death of your little mouse girl.

I'd segregate them in different parts of the house, or whatever it took.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Blunt would be stating that you think the story is false and asking for proof. Rude is name-calling which I'm pretty sure we learned not to do in kindergarten. Don't use the whole "blunt and honest" thing as an excuse to be rude. While I do agree that the story is highly unlikely and even if it is true I wouldn't recommend letting it continue (as I've mentioned before), there are better ways to go about stating that.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Aug 25, 2014)

I wouldn't bother to share anything about it anymore if I were the OP. Honestly, once it gets to the "I'm not rude, you're just a liar who needs to prove themselves to me." point.. It no longer seems like a happy share, it seems instead like an arbitrary obligation. Yuck. Of course, if the OP does decide to share anyways in spite of all this, I look forward to the cuteness.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

What do your other mice think of your rats? Mine are super scared, they can see them lurking outside the cage when I feed them, and they start freaking out. I thought my rats would be more affected by their scent, but not really. I don't trust mine at all though, I have to break up squabbles between them sometimes as it is


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Well...I'm offended but my other mice are terrified of the rats after the one bad experiences with charlie


----------



## deedeeiam (Apr 8, 2014)

Why does everyone always complain about other people being "rude?" This is an internet forum. Having a disagreement or questioning facts doesn't make someone "rude". If a person is old enough to be able to care for animals, then they should be mature enough to handle some criticism or a difference in opinion.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

True, but there is also a way to voice your opinion tactfully. It's not that disagreeing itself is rude, but calling someone names and accusing them of things you can't prove is rude. Making inflammatory statements isn't the right way to get someone to understand or listen to your opinion.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

It'd been nothing but peaceful speculation and concern until it came to name calling. I'm sorry, name calling is rude; doesn't matter who you are, how you do it or why. There's absolutely no reason that certain parts of that post couldn't have just been left out. Calling the OP a child served no purpose whatsoever. And demanding proof before an apology after blatantly calling someone a liar is just ridiculous. Honestly, who cares if the OP is lying; it doesn't affect any of our lives whatsoever besides possibly the lack of a few cute photos. It's not as if they're doing a breakthrough experiment on inter-species relationships. For a third time, I don't agree with the mouse being in the cage, but that doesn't give me the right to go on a rampage calling names to try to prove my point.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

A rampage? Not hardly. Nor did I call op a child. I said it sounds like a fabrication of a child, not that op is a child. Although op is doing a much better job taking the criticism than you are. Yes, I did call op a liar; but I also said I'll retract my statement if op can provide proof. If I am wrong and what op has said is in fact true, then getting proof shouldn't be a problem. And on the other hand I've been nothing but civil; but if you're really that butthurt about it go ahead and flag the post.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Aug 25, 2014)

How about some different cute pictures? We could salvage a bit of this thread maybe. Perhaps a cute story? Our rat, Colby, stole a spool of thread from me this evening. We ended up stealing it back and forth from each other the entire evening as I tried to finish sewing her some more hammocks. I have a pic.. I will share it. Do you have some (different) pics to share Akita? I would love to see your rattie babies.Bear with me while I try to post a pic of our little thief.. Still new at this.


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I agree with Queso, there's really no need to keep arguing. We're all entitled to our own opinions so lets take a step back and breathe. This is a wonderful forum and has excellent advice and the last thing I want to do is run people off or have someone not take advice from us or me because of a grudge. So I apologize for being rude; and yes, now that I look back I realize I was indeed rude, but I still stand firm by my original comment. That being said, let's stop the arguing.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Well said Hey-Fay. 
Here's a video of my boy popcorning to cheer everyone up!

http://instagram.com/p/r7j4WjxQpy/


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Cute!!


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

I never ever get tired of watching that rat popcorn. 

And also.....









COMPLETELY irrelevant, but have some stills of figure skaters.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Ahahaha!


----------



## CatsRatsVeggies (Aug 18, 2014)

Id love to know if this is truth or pure fantasy. My gut tells me fantasy though.

Omg Dokkajane hahahaha


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Agreed.

And one more....









PLEASE DO NOT ASK WHY I HAVE SO MANY OF THESE.


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Lmao!


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

dokkajane said:


> Agreed.
> 
> And one more....
> 
> ...


Probably, you have so many, because THEY ARE TOTALLY AWESOME!

P.S. Never have really understood why in cyberspace folks so often turn on the very person who pointed out the BS that's stinking up the place. <shrug>


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

You know what else is BS.....

Dem brows.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

I'm sorry. I have a serious problem.


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

I just feel sorry for anyone looking at this thread looking for help with Rat Behaviour....


----------



## bloomington bob (Mar 25, 2014)

Great popcorning there Kitterpuss!


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Please remember to stay on topic and keep the random banter to a minimum - you're welcome to open a thread in the lounge if you'd like to discuss things off topic. Thanks!


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

Kitterpuss said:


> Well said Hey-Fay.
> Here's a video of my boy popcorning to cheer everyone up!
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/r7j4WjxQpy/


I had to watch this several times and show my husband! Absolutely adorable


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Ahh, kitterpuss, your Instagram is too cute for me!


----------



## sarah424 (Sep 11, 2014)

Hmm I can't see the video on my phone but the picture I can see is of a very cute rat!


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

Hmm, is a rat smart enough to fatten up a mouse before eating it?


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

I haven't had rats long nor am I an expert (I am always on here asking for help with my girls. lol) but in the short time I've had rats, I've seen some strange things. I've seen my dog and rats pass toys and food to each other through the cage. The rats give my dog toys and my dog once gave the girls a small milkbone. Today I discovered that Chai has been using the water bottle to wash her hands off after eating blueberries... So yeah... rats can be downright crazy. My big concern here is the mouse. They need to be separated ASAP and the mouse cage needs to be moved. It is simply not worth someone potentially losing their life.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

I probably wouldn't do it, but I managed to find a few videos on YouTube of rats and mice being friendly ... Again I wouldn't risk it, but it looks possible! My girls are fatties so they'd probably eat the poor cute mousey 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hagguu (Aug 22, 2014)

Sorry Jaguar! Just lightening the mood a touch


----------



## new_rattie_mommy (Aug 24, 2014)

Wow, some of these comments got a little crazy...I think if you choose not to believe the story why not just ignore it and move on to the next post rather than make someone feel horrible. if you believe they are doing it for attention why give them attention by even posting something negative. so rude and we don't have any right to judge or disbelieve something and if we do just keep it to yourself. Anyways, on a different note, there's tons of videos about cats hanging out with and cuddling rats. That is something instinctually against a cat's nature. Why couldn't a rat have the same behavior towards a mouse or realize you will not tolerate violent behavior just like you wouldn't tolerate bad behavior towards yourself or another rat either. it doesn't seem like a predator behavior as he seems to truly care for her. Maybe he sees the size of the mouse as a baby and is paternal towards it. Some animals have a very nurturing side and will take babies in as their own. I don't think you should allow him to decide what you want to do with her though, such as getting mad by you taking her. you wouldn't tolerate that behavior if he got upset that you picked up your other rat. You might want to assert your alpha power there. But if you feel safe keeping her in you rats cage and she seems to enjoy living there more than her mouse cage then that's up to you to decide. If you couldn't imagine losing your little mouse girl from your rat deciding she's food then maybe it's safer to take her out whether your rat likes it or not. But that's up to you to make the judgement of how safe and happy she is. It doesn't seem as if anyone has heard of it or can give you any real advice towards your decision.


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

Hope you guys can see the picture :/ I tried to get to them sleeping but she woke up and climbed on top


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

That's the window to the play house it way bigger on the inside


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

I can't see anything!


----------



## Akita (Aug 25, 2014)

How bout now?


----------



## Adeliek (Jul 28, 2014)

All I can see is what I assume to be rat butt, can't see any signs of a mouse


----------



## Cyrix (May 2, 2014)

Surely you can take another better picture?


----------



## Grotesque (Mar 19, 2014)

Just get the mouse out before something bad happens.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Why have you not removed the mouse? This doesn't have a happy ending. Get a glove and a piece of cardboard as a shield to separate them for just a moment while you get the mouse.

It also sounds like you need to rethink your cage situation. This isn't safe for your animals.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I can see a rat, but it's too dark to really tell anything else


----------

